# Hot, hot, hot.



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 22, 2020)

Just a word of warning for all you intrepid lot who are heading over the water. There is an extreme weather warning for Europe.


----------



## harrow (Jul 22, 2020)

Its hot enough here today


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2020)

Send some over here please.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 22, 2020)

Send some here harrow


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 23, 2020)

Can we have some up in Lancashire as well please


----------



## harrow (Jul 23, 2020)

Its currently 23c indoors with the windows and doors open 

I have even had the loft hatch completely open for the last few weeks to try to cool the house down


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 23, 2020)

harrow said:


> Its currently 23c indoors with the windows and doors open
> 
> I have even had the loft hatch completely open for the last few weeks to try to cool the house down




Thanks matey, that`s really cheered me up, on the point of putting the heating back on up here in the Grim North


----------



## harrow (Jul 23, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Thanks matey, that`s really cheered me up, on the point of putting the heating back on up here in the Grim North



You wont need to wear a jumper, trousers, or shirt down here


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 23, 2020)

harrow said:


> You wont need to wear a jumper, trousers, or shirt down here




Was this ASDA the other day, think i`m going to start calling you  ................................... The Streak


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks Sue .
The Algarve is baking  .
The large areas NW of Lisbon are on high fire alerts.
Will you be coming our way, later 
?


----------



## BKen2 (Jul 23, 2020)

harrow said:


> Its currently 23c indoors with the windows and doors open
> 
> I have even had the loft hatch completely open for the last few weeks to try to cool the house down


If its 24º+ outside you need to keep all the doors and windows shut all your doing is letting all the hot air into the house / camper othewise --and keep the windows covered to keep the sun out .....only open everything in the cooler evenings .


----------



## harrow (Jul 23, 2020)

harrow said:


> Its currently 23c indoors with the windows and doors open
> 
> I have even had the loft hatch completely open for the last few weeks to try to cool the house down



25c indoors and 28c in the garden. 

I wish I could send it up north you would be welcome to the heat


----------



## Topmast (Jul 23, 2020)

Well it’s hovering around 40 degrees in central Portugal and seems to be set for a few days .Hard to sleep at night.


----------



## bobj808 (Jul 23, 2020)

Extreme weather warning for Scotland as well. Wet, more wet and even more wet.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 23, 2020)

Topmast said:


> Well it’s hovering around 40 degrees in central Portugal and seems to be set for a few days .Hard to sleep at night.


Freshened up this evening, after a hot sticky day 
We'll have a sweet 20 degrees at dawn tomorrow 
You should have no trouble sleeping in Portugal.
Brandy.  Medronho, Port. ...
All work well for me.
Which reminds me...
A nightcap....


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Thanks matey, that`s really cheered me up, on the point of putting the heating back on up here in the Grim North


Does it not go on its self,something wrong if it dont


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 24, 2020)

Very hot in Central France yesterday, a little cooler this morning but expected to get hot again later


----------

